# Houston is back with a new club



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that Houston is back on the map with a aquatic plant club. Lets give them a warm welcome. Houston Area Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Yay ! Clap clap clap clap!


----------

